# Safeguard is losing properties left and right



## ctquietcorner

Looks like here in Connecticut and Massachusetts Safeguard is losing properties in a big way. 

Helped my husband this weekend with 7 initials/winterizations and all of them had already been done by Safeguard. Have another 18 to be completed throughout the week.

Some were just done at the beginning of the this year and I still can't figure out how the hell these idiots got away with the way they winterized. 
Hot water tanks still full of water, nasty toilets, sinks full of dishes and the list goes on. Hell we made $825 cleaning 11 toilets @ $75 a piece. 

Only one could be completely winterized as there was no missing or busted plumbing.

Looks like this Winter is going to be busy. Thank god hubby got the utility body on the truck, new compressor, and a 50gal drum of R/V antifreeze. 

So thank you Safeguard for hiring idiot contractors and keeping us busy.


----------



## Cleanupman

ctquietcorner said:


> Looks like here in Connecticut and Massachusetts Safeguard is losing properties in a big way.
> 
> Helped my husband this weekend with 7 initials/winterizations and all of them had already been done by Safeguard. Have another 18 to be completed throughout the week.
> 
> Some were just done at the beginning of the this year and I still can't figure out how the hell these idiots got away with the way they winterized.
> Hot water tanks still full of water, nasty toilets, sinks full of dishes and the list goes on. Hell we made $825 cleaning 11 toilets @ $75 a piece.
> 
> Only one could be completely winterized as there was no missing or busted plumbing.
> 
> Looks like this Winter is going to be busy. Thank god hubby got the utility body on the truck, new compressor, and a 50gal drum of R/V antifreeze.
> 
> So thank you Safeguard for hiring idiot contractors and keeping us busy.


I'm using this for the subject matter for an article that will be out later today...Thankxxx


----------



## Craigslist Hack

ctquietcorner said:


> Looks like here in Connecticut and Massachusetts Safeguard is losing properties in a big way.
> 
> Helped my husband this weekend with 7 initials/winterizations and all of them had already been done by Safeguard. Have another 18 to be completed throughout the week.
> 
> Some were just done at the beginning of the this year and I still can't figure out how the hell these idiots got away with the way they winterized.
> Hot water tanks still full of water, nasty toilets, sinks full of dishes and the list goes on. Hell we made $825 cleaning 11 toilets @ $75 a piece.
> 
> Only one could be completely winterized as there was no missing or busted plumbing.
> 
> Looks like this Winter is going to be busy. Thank god hubby got the utility body on the truck, new compressor, and a 50gal drum of R/V antifreeze.
> 
> So thank you Safeguard for hiring idiot contractors and keeping us busy.


What client were you working for?


----------



## Cleanupman

http://aladayllc.com/2013/09/09/safeguard-properties-are-you-guilty-by-association/


----------



## Zuse

ctquietcorner said:


> Looks like here in Connecticut and Massachusetts Safeguard is losing properties in a big way.
> 
> Helped my husband this weekend with 7 initials/winterizations and all of them had already been done by Safeguard. Have another 18 to be completed throughout the week.
> 
> Some were just done at the beginning of the this year and I still can't figure out how the hell these idiots got away with the way they winterized.
> Hot water tanks still full of water, nasty toilets, sinks full of dishes and the list goes on. Hell we made $825 cleaning 11 toilets @ $75 a piece.
> 
> Only one could be completely winterized as there was no missing or busted plumbing.
> 
> Looks like this Winter is going to be busy. Thank god hubby got the utility body on the truck, new compressor, and a 50gal drum of R/V antifreeze.
> 
> So thank you Safeguard for hiring idiot contractors and keeping us busy.


Indeed tell us what client you work for.


----------



## ctquietcorner

My husband works for 5 Brothers and Good Choice Preservation. I know GCP doesn't have a good rap here, but for the last year they have been good to us.

Both have been picking up Safeguard Properties like crazy and GCP has had their LPS properties double in the last month. Not sure what is going on, but we will take it while it lasts.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> Indeed tell us what client you work for.


Our favorite client has been sendin me BOA jobs through Everhome mortgage. We received 86 orders on Friday alone.


----------



## mtmtnman

Craigslist Hack said:


> Our favorite client has been sendin me BOA jobs through Everhome mortgage. We received 86 orders on Friday alone.


You guys getting tons off work must be in judicial foreclosure States as things have dropped off huge here. There are new houses going up everywhere!


----------



## JDRM

craigslist hack said:


> our favorite client has been sendin me boa jobs through everhome mortgage. We received 86 orders on friday alone.



lps?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> lps?


Good guess! LOL

I really like my contacts at LPS, and the people we work with are all pretty easy to get along with. I don't like some of their pricing and company policies, but I am sure the people that work there feel the same at times. We get random and mysterious chargebacks on occasion and that frustrates me the most. This industry is going to always have these same issues and they will only get worse. Everytime some contractor screws them in some new way they come up with a rule to prevent it. All these new rules compiled on top of the old rules create twice the pics, and twice the paperwork resulting in lower profits.

I could go on for days about my frustration with this industry but I will say it's still good to see 200 open orders with multiple clients this morning.:thumbup:


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> Good guess! LOL
> 
> I really like my contacts at LPS, and the people we work with are all pretty easy to get along with. I don't like some of their pricing and company policies, but I am sure the people that work there feel the same at times. We get random and mysterious chargebacks on occasion and that frustrates me the most. This industry is going to always have these same issues and they will only get worse. Everytime some contractor screws them in some new way they come up with a rule to prevent it. All these new rules compiled on top of the old rules create twice the pics, and twice the paperwork resulting in lower profits.
> 
> I could go on for days about my frustration with this industry but I will say it's still good to see 200 open orders with multiple clients this morning.:thumbup:


We get alot of everhome orders from them, thats how I came up with it. lol. They are all good or bad in their own ways, but I personally like LPS the best of them all, minimal BS compared to maximal BS from others like SG, FAS, etc.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> Our favorite client has been sendin me BOA jobs through Everhome mortgage. We received 86 orders on Friday alone.


 *Yep my work for them has doubled real quick like, but i must say that NFR has become the favorite with LPS a close 2nd.

But that being said Ive been on the phone with my liaison** just about every day for the last 2 weeks, asking can we do more. at first i thought it was because someone got fired or quit, but its the work load and from what he tells me its going to be getting worse.

His exact words was drinking from a fire hose...LoL.*


*So gear up. Hopefully the RFP will hit my state first of the yr so i can lock SC,NC down. preferred vendor status, not that I'm already there but it would be nice to hit the convention with 2 states under my belt.




*


----------



## LawnMowerMan

Almost every property I service for AMS (80%) has SG stickers on the front door and wet rooms.... 

Some are they same I did last season servicing SG properties that have moved to to FM...! :thumbup:


----------



## hammerhead

getting a lot of them from Altisource also


----------



## Craigslist Hack

LawnMowerMan said:


> Almost every property I service for AMS (80%) has SG stickers on the front door and wet rooms....
> 
> Some are they same I did last season servicing SG properties that have moved to to FM...! :thumbup:


That is because AMS is parasitic they sub from Safeguard, Corelogic, VRM, LAMCO, and many others.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> *Yep my work for them has doubled real quick like, but i must say that NFR has become the favorite with LPS a close 2nd.
> 
> But that being said Ive been on the phone with my liaison** just about every day for the last 2 weeks, asking can we do more. at first i thought it was because someone got fired or quit, but its the work load and from what he tells me its going to be getting worse.
> 
> His exact words was drinking from a fire hose...LoL.*
> 
> 
> *So gear up. Hopefully the RFP will hit my state first of the yr so i can lock SC,NC down. preferred vendor status, not that I'm already there but it would be nice to hit the convention with 2 states under my belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I may have to revisit NFR?


----------



## STARBABY

Craigslist Hack said:


> I may have to revisit NFR?


I have work for NFR for years with no real problem! I get very little from them ,maybe a work order a month!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

STARBABY said:


> I have work for NFR for years with no real problem! I get very little from them ,maybe a work order a month!


That's where we were. A couple of work orders a week and each one accompanied by 47 phone calls. They drove us nutts with questions and bids for this and that etc. I finally told them to kick rocks. It wasn't worth it. They were .0005% of our business and 90% of our phone calls and emails.

I didn't go into business for myself to be someone else's slave.....

All the people were nice it just didn't work for us at the time. Their volume was low and we had plenty of work so we were less tolerant.


----------



## BPWY

Back in the day when I did SG REOs and QC inspections 99% of the winterizations were not done correctly.


----------



## thanohano44

ctquietcorner said:


> Looks like here in Connecticut and Massachusetts Safeguard is losing properties in a big way.
> 
> Helped my husband this weekend with 7 initials/winterizations and all of them had already been done by Safeguard. Have another 18 to be completed throughout the week.
> 
> Some were just done at the beginning of the this year and I still can't figure out how the hell these idiots got away with the way they winterized.
> Hot water tanks still full of water, nasty toilets, sinks full of dishes and the list goes on. Hell we made $825 cleaning 11 toilets @ $75 a piece.
> 
> Only one could be completely winterized as there was no missing or busted plumbing.
> 
> Looks like this Winter is going to be busy. Thank god hubby got the utility body on the truck, new compressor, and a 50gal drum of R/V antifreeze.
> 
> So thank you Safeguard for hiring idiot contractors and keeping us busy.


Loans change hands many times. They could have been sold off. Many BAC properties I serviced I now have for other clients thru different lenders. I do hope safeguard drops off of the face of this earth. I believe they are the #1 problem in this industry.


----------



## Ohnojim

*That happens regularly*

I don't know as much about the way things work in this industry as some of guys on the board, but I believe it's a matter of pre and post sale not that they are losing the property but it has conveyed back to the underwriter or bank, who uses a different contractor, who in turn sent you the work order. I run into old Safeguard or their subs documents like sign in sheets pretty regularly.


----------



## SRT-Diesel

I still do not understand everyone's hate toward safeguard. I have never had a single issue with them in over a year and am the top contractor in my area. They pay better than anyone else and they don't not require everything to be cleaned top to bottom like Fannie and HUD.


----------



## Gypsos

SRT-Diesel said:


> I still do not understand everyone's hate toward safeguard. I have never had a single issue with them in over a year and am the top contractor in my area. They pay better than anyone else and they don't not require everything to be cleaned top to bottom like Fannie and HUD.


From what I have seen at properties I have worked on that were at one time Safeguard properties they do not require any work to be done beyond a real quick perimeter grass cut. 

No edging or trimming. 
Leave the couch in the front yard and mow around it. 
The inside is never cleaned or even anything resembling a close approximation of clean. 
And the vendors will cut off the existing lock-box and re-key the house even when they know for a fact they are not supposed to.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

SRT-Diesel said:


> I still do not understand everyone's hate toward safeguard. I have never had a single issue with them in over a year and am the top contractor in my area. They pay better than anyone else and they don't not require everything to be cleaned top to bottom like Fannie and HUD.


They do not pay better than everyone in fact they only pay better than a few. They charge back, they have ridiculous QC, they require way more pictures than any one else. I could go on and on they are the WORST.


----------



## BPWY

SRT-Diesel said:


> I still do not understand everyone's hate toward safeguard. I have never had a single issue with them in over a year and am the top contractor in my area. They pay better than anyone else and they don't not require everything to be cleaned top to bottom like Fannie and HUD.







My theory on the immense difference in stories from most contractors and a very small few like yourself ................

For recruiting purposes they have to have a couple guys that are happy with them. 
Otherwise they'd get no vendors. This goes for all of them.


----------



## SRT-Diesel

It seems like the only people on this forum are here to complain and only tell the bad side of their stories. There's 1000's of companies like ours out there and there is only a handful of them on this forum.

I rarely ever have picture issues, QC issues, or any issues for that matter. People bitch about the picture taking but hell, I take 300-400 minimum per house regardless of the client to save my own ass. It doesn't cost a dime to take a couple more pictures.


----------



## mtmtnman

SRT-Diesel said:


> It seems like the only people on this forum are here to complain and only tell the bad side of their stories. There's 1000's of companies like ours out there and there is only a handful of them on this forum.
> 
> I rarely ever have picture issues, QC issues, or any issues for that matter. People bitch about the picture taking but hell, I take 300-400 minimum per house regardless of the client to save my own ass. It doesn't cost a dime to take a couple more pictures.


It's only a matter of time...................


----------



## Zuse

mtmtnman said:


> It's only a matter of time...................



Agreed..been there done that, when they call me 3 times over the last 8 months wanting me to come back, plus the fact their all over CL seeking help tells me their having problems keeping help.

And it all comes down to policy and going claims.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

SRT-Diesel said:


> It seems like the only people on this forum are here to complain and only tell the bad side of their stories. There's 1000's of companies like ours out there and there is only a handful of them on this forum.
> 
> I rarely ever have picture issues, QC issues, or any issues for that matter. People bitch about the picture taking but hell, I take 300-400 minimum per house regardless of the client to save my own ass. It doesn't cost a dime to take a couple more pictures.


Please take no offense here and I am not ONLY interested in complaining but why should any of us EVER have to take 300-400 pics?

I have seen their price sheet and their requirements and they are worse than any client out there. 

We have never had a client that requires clipping removal pics, street sign pics, or weed eating pics. These are just a few of the issues I have with them. If they want all that stuff done they should be paying more.


----------



## SRT-Diesel

Craigslist Hack said:


> Please take no offense here and I am not ONLY interested in complaining but why should any of us EVER have to take 300-400 pics?
> 
> I have seen their price sheet and their requirements and they are worse than any client out there.
> 
> We have never had a client that requires clipping removal pics, street sign pics, or weed eating pics. These are just a few of the issues I have with them. If they want all that stuff done they should be paying more.


I have never been required to take any of those. 
I'm so used to Fannie mae's ridiculous picture requirements that I do it for every house. About 12-15 pics per room.


----------



## GTX63

Safeguard is the 9 ton elephant in the room. We did mid 6 figures for them for quite a few years and it was a strained relationship at best. The pricing is so low that we do one time jobs for them now only if we have other work in the area to help offset wages for the day.
I'm glad when things work out for contractors but don't confuse hate for truth or bitching for facts. If you know 1000s of other contractors who enjoy working with Safeguard, please send them a link to post here and counter some of the negativity. I have been in workshops and meetings sponsored by Safeguard and have met with dozens of contractors from all over the country. I would really like to say there were some people happy with SG but I didn't meet any. Regarding all the negative posting, this forum is a step child to Contractor Talk. Visit the site over there and read the postings from plumbers, electricians, drywallers, etc. You'll find a much harsher tone.


----------



## npm

I remember years ago when banks paid for pictures and would only require before and after photos.


----------



## MNanny

90% of the Safeguard houses I have been in are an absolute pit. Filthy toilets, moldy food in fridge, garbage cans stuffed full of hazards, storage areas under the stairs full to overflowing with trash. Safeguard vendors in my area should give classes on photo taking and manipulation if the requirements are so strict and these nasty shi*holes are passing QC. Of course, Diesel did say they don't require anything to be clean.


----------



## Irnhrse5

Safeguard's REO department pays nothing. Their pre conveyance maintenance department is what diesel is talking about. The pay goes according to loan type, and in our case, FHA (meaning HUD pricing) is the most common type of work order. BOA and Citi work orders are the most profitable orders.


----------



## SRT-Diesel

I only do REO. No P&P work. Just because the house is filthy and full of junk means nothing, it could be a pre foreclosure, I know I have about 50 properties that I manage the lawn on that are like that and worse.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

SRT-Diesel said:


> I have never been required to take any of those.
> I'm so used to Fannie mae's ridiculous picture requirements that I do it for every house. About 12-15 pics per room.


and I have my guys take 2 pics per room. as long as the floor and ceiling are in them one from the door way and one from the opposite corner is good enough. 

My clients require 8 pics for a grass cut.


----------



## SRT-Diesel

What clients do you guys love so much that aren't nationals?


----------



## MNanny

SRT-Diesel said:


> I only do REO. No P&P work. Just because the house is filthy and full of junk means nothing, it could be a pre foreclosure, I know I have about 50 properties that I manage the lawn on that are like that and worse.


Nope. Nice try. These are post conveyance. Ready for resale. Disgusting messes with safeguard sign in sheets with things like sales clean and hazard removal on them. A huge nauseating joke.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

SRT-Diesel said:


> What clients do you guys love so much that aren't nationals?


Realtors are far better than Nationals, then I would say hedge funds, and large rental companies. Probably in that order for me at least.

We manage some properties for a company out of New York that buys tax sale properties and we manage those. It's decent work they are cheap on price but they pay quick and require ZERO photographs.

I think all Nationals suck in some ways but Safeguard is easily the worst.


----------



## garylaps

The thing that really gets me is the majority of the staff at SG are NEVER out for you, They don't answer the phone, they are arrogant and short. There uploader is a dos based and EXTREMELY slow and clunky. 
The thing that really turned me off was the little things like one day last winter I went 60 miles west of my base office (to the edge of my territory) for a BOA initial secure...After waiting 45 mins. for their call center to authorize the winterization ect. I was denied access because there was no house # even though the neighbor verified the party and address. OK, ok, I can live with that, but then invoice the $25.00 trip charge and SG takes 25%?? On the way home I get another convey inspection 30 miles to the east of my office... Upon getting there I find that three locks and two deadbolts aren't keyed the same. I call my rep. and she says I have to bid to rectify this none convey condition, I ask her If I'll get at least a trip charge? NO! anytime you submit a bid you will not be paid a trip charge....:furious::furious::furious: I ask her to tell me again that when I find a deficiency in another contractors work I, me the quality inspector gets penalized and won't even get a measly $18.75?? :furious::furious::furious: NO, NO, NO They want the original contractor to come and put these locks in for free or get back-charged.......
I made good $ with them but the bull$hit factor was too much. When their new contract came out ALL I could read was a one sided verification of why I hate this Co.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

garylaps said:


> The thing that really gets me is the majority of the staff at SG are NEVER out for you, They don't answer the phone, they are arrogant and short. There uploader is a dos based and EXTREMELY slow and clunky.
> The thing that really turned me off was the little things like one day last winter I went 60 miles west of my base office (to the edge of my territory) for a BOA initial secure...After waiting 45 mins. for their call center to authorize the winterization ect. I was denied access because there was no house # even though the neighbor verified the party and address. OK, ok, I can live with that, but then invoice the $25.00 trip charge and SG takes 25%?? On the way home I get another convey inspection 30 miles to the east of my office... Upon getting there I find that three locks and two deadbolts aren't keyed the same. I call my rep. and she says I have to bid to rectify this none convey condition, I ask her If I'll get at least a trip charge? NO! anytime you submit a bid you will not be paid a trip charge....:furious::furious::furious: I ask her to tell me again that when I find a deficiency in another contractors work I, me the quality inspector gets penalized and won't even get a measly $18.75?? :furious::furious::furious: NO, NO, NO They want the original contractor to come and put these locks in for free or get back-charged.......
> I made good $ with them but the bull$hit factor was too much. When their new contract came out ALL I could read was a one sided verification of why I hate this Co.



CALL center to authorize entry that is insane! What a joke. People do that? We tried it for them in Cincinnati when we had crews there. We lasted 3 weeks before I told them to take a hike. Those orders were through Corelogic not Safeguard and it still sucked. No way I work for any company that doesn't pay for bids.


----------



## MNanny

Does anyone but safeguard take a percentage of the trip charge? The highest I pay is 20 percent and trip charges are always no discount. Not that $25 is lots better than $18.75, but still.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MNanny said:


> Does anyone but safeguard take a percentage of the trip charge? The highest I pay is 20 percent and trip charges are always no discount. Not that $25 is lots better than $18.75, but still.



LPS does and their trip charge is $25.00 but a provide bid is $35.00. However if you get the bid approved they don't pay you for the bid. THey assume you are making enough to cover the bid fee on your approval. It's kind of messed up honestly.


----------



## npm

Craigslist Hack said:


> CALL center to authorize entry that is insane! What a joke. People do that? We tried it for them in Cincinnati when we had crews there. We lasted 3 weeks before I told them to take a hike. Those orders were through Corelogic not Safeguard and it still sucked. No way I work for any company that doesn't pay for bids.


BOA work was alll call center based for initial secures. When safeguard bought BOA they use call center for all initial secures. When I did BOA work was minimal 30 minutes for call center. I hated it only lasted 6 months.


----------



## SwiftRes

npm said:


> BOA work was alll call center based for initial secures. When safeguard bought BOA they use call center for all initial secures. When I did BOA work was minimal 30 minutes for call center. I hated it only lasted 6 months.


Since SG started doing call center, wait times have been dramatically reduced.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

SwiftRes said:


> Since SG started doing call center, wait times have been dramatically reduced.


It's to hard to make money in this business as it is. I can't afford to pay a crew to sit around playing words with friends on their smart phones while I try to convice the newest valley girl that I can read a map, my GPS knows where to go, and the neighbors are familiar with who used to live there. 

This is absurd. They have so many of you brainwashed it's not even funny. 90% of the contractors in this industry have Stockholm syndrome. 

You've all fallen in love with your captors.


----------



## BamaPPC

Craigslist Hack said:


> It's to hard to make money in this business as it is. I can't afford to pay a crew to sit around playing words with friends on their smart phones while I try to convice the newest valley girl that I can read a map, my GPS knows where to go, and the neighbors are familiar with who used to live there.
> 
> This is absurd. They have so many of you brainwashed it's not even funny. 90% of the contractors in this industry have Stockholm syndrome.
> 
> You've all fallen in love with your captors.


No, I wouldn't call it love. But, I do like the over $80K I paid myself last year. And, the fact that I was able to pay 9 employees a decent wage as well. 

And it all came from a company I do not love and sometimes can't even stand. This is my ringtone for SG when they call - http://www.cellsea.com/ringtone/detail/RT4b07a39ce65db

Don't get mad - get paid!


----------



## SwiftRes

Craigslist Hack said:


> It's to hard to make money in this business as it is. I can't afford to pay a crew to sit around playing words with friends on their smart phones while I try to convice the newest valley girl that I can read a map, my GPS knows where to go, and the neighbors are familiar with who used to live there.
> 
> This is absurd. They have so many of you brainwashed it's not even funny. 90% of the contractors in this industry have Stockholm syndrome.
> 
> You've all fallen in love with your captors.


There's your first problem. You let your crew sit there while you call in? The crew should be calling in. 

Customers have weird requirements in every industry. You can either follow them and get the business or bitch and complain and then wonder why you are broke!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

SwiftRes said:


> There's your first problem. You let your crew sit there while you call in? The crew should be calling in.
> 
> Customers have weird requirements in every industry. You can either follow them and get the business or bitch and complain and then wonder why you are broke!


I'm not broke and I'm not calling in. I choose clients based on their pay, and their requirements. If the requirements don't justify the pay we don't work for them. It's pretty simple. 

We did the call in thing for Corelogic on some BOA stuff and bailed after only 3 weeks. The pay probably worked without the BS but add in the BS and it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

SwiftRes said:


> There's your first problem. You let your crew sit there while you call in? The crew should be calling in.
> 
> Customers have weird requirements in every industry. You can either follow them and get the business or bitch and complain and then wonder why you are broke!



I don't do call ins so I really wouldn't know what worked best? There is no way I would agree to that. 

80k isn't nearly enough money in my opinion to justify all of the BS we have to tolerate and the responsibility we carry. Anything under 125k and we should be working for the other guy collecting a Check, getting benefits, and leaving the headaches there when we punch out at 5.


----------



## Irnhrse5

I think Bama knows how this works. Get paid not mad. Also, determine vacancy first, then call the Call center. While your crew leader is on the phone, have your crew cutting the grass. You have to cut it even if you get denied. If you have all the pics right and know what to say, your average wait time is 20 minutes. That's plenty of time for the crew to cut the grass. Then your next phone call (on an FHA) should be to the bid desk to get more money for that grass cut. Once again, get paid, not mad.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Irnhrse5 said:


> I think Bama knows how this works. Get paid not mad. Also, determine vacancy first, then call the Call center. While your crew leader is on the phone, have your crew cutting the grass. You have to cut it even if you get denied. If you have all the pics right and know what to say, your average wait time is 20 minutes. That's plenty of time for the crew to cut the grass. Then your next phone call (on an FHA) should be to the bid desk to get more money for that grass cut. Once again, get paid, not mad.


Whatever works for you guys! We've done over a million dollars year several times and other than that 3 week period NEVER called before entry. No way I would put up with that crap. 

As for getting paid? I don't think any of us are getting paid what we should. 

It is good to hear that some guys are happy with the Bank of America stuff. At least their not all bad I guess?

We hate all nationals and are moving our business a different direction for more money and less administrative work. All the QC and sitting in front of a computer and paying processors kills what little margin there is. No way I could afford to sit at a property and not be working.


----------



## BamaPPC

Craigslist Hack said:


> Whatever works for you guys! We've done over a million dollars year several times and other than that 3 week period NEVER called before entry. No way I would put up with that crap.
> 
> As for getting paid? I don't think any of us are getting paid what we should.
> 
> It is good to hear that some guys are happy with the Bank of America stuff. At least their not all bad I guess?
> 
> We hate all nationals and are moving our business a different direction for more money and less administrative work. All the QC and sitting in front of a computer and paying processors kills what little margin there is. No way I could afford to sit at a property and not be working.


Please don't get me wrong. I am not defending SG. No way no how. SG treats their contractors like crap most of the time. I do everything I can, short of illegal, immoral or unethical, to maximize my invoices. I think my business model has been successful. SG has been changing the rules so much lately that I've had to tweak my model, but it's still working. 

And no, I am not happy with the BOA call in crap. I cuss every time I see an initial BOA work order. But, knowing what it is, I go at them with the intent of getting paid.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BamaPPC said:


> Please don't get me wrong. I am not defending SG. No way no how. SG treats their contractors like crap most of the time. I do everything I can, short of illegal, immoral or unethical, to maximize my invoices. I think my business model has been successful. SG has been changing the rules so much lately that I've had to tweak my model, but it's still working.
> 
> And no, I am not happy with the BOA call in crap. I cuss every time I see an initial BOA work order. But, knowing what it is, I go at them with the intent of getting paid.


That is all you can do man. Unfortunately we don't get much say in the rules changes, fee changes, etc. This is why we are more focused on construction. Bigger ticket jobs less headache and all of my contracts come with half down and the balance due upon completion. 

My business model would never work with SG or several others. We are in the process of dropping AMS due to their policies. 

I am against packaging jobs. Any client that wants to pay a flat fee for services than pay based on what they see in pictures is eventually going to screw you. We just got paid for 8cyds on a 50cyd trash out because the pics didn't justify the invoice. I am filing a dispute etc. but this is it for me. I'm done doin work this way. I am bidding things up front and getting an agreement in writing before I proceed with any initial services or large work orders. I've had it with payin my guys when they do the work then getting screwed by the nationals. This month alone I have lost $2,800.00 in invoices because either they don't see it in the pics or they changed the rules and made it part of the package.


----------



## SwiftRes

Craigslist Hack said:


> That is all you can do man. Unfortunately we don't get much say in the rules changes, fee changes, etc. This is why we are more focused on construction. Bigger ticket jobs less headache and all of my contracts come with half down and the balance due upon completion.
> 
> My business model would never work with SG or several others. We are in the process of dropping AMS due to their policies.
> 
> I am against packaging jobs. Any client that wants to pay a flat fee for services than pay based on what they see in pictures is eventually going to screw you. We just got paid for 8cyds on a 50cyd trash out because the pics didn't justify the invoice. I am filing a dispute etc. but this is it for me. I'm done doin work this way. I am bidding things up front and getting an agreement in writing before I proceed with any initial services or large work orders. I've had it with payin my guys when they do the work then getting screwed by the nationals. This month alone I have lost $2,800.00 in invoices because either they don't see it in the pics or they changed the rules and made it part of the package.


You are referring to reo. Bama and I both do p&p for them. No packaging, flat fee, etc on that side of things


----------



## Craigslist Hack

SwiftRes said:


> You are referring to reo. Bama and I both do p&p for them. No packaging, flat fee, etc on that side of things


We have done a little of everything post conveyance, REO, and P&P. We mostly do P&P but even that has draw backs.


----------



## Cleanupman

Scuttlebutt has it Contractors are leaving SGP in droves????
Would be nice to see folks finally wake up and start telling these asinine companies...
This is what I need....and quit accepting...this is what we pay...

You're a business owner not an employee...start acting like a business owner.

I will ask everyone the same question I use in my negotiating with these nitwit company desk jockey's....

Why are you asking me to assist in keeping your contractual obligations when I was never included in the negotiation process....

Seriously...ask yourself that question...
It is not my obligation nor is it yours to help them keep their financial commitments when you are not included in the process...


----------



## brm1109

Craigslist Hack said:


> That is all you can do man. Unfortunately we don't get much say in the rules changes, fee changes, etc. This is why we are more focused on construction. Bigger ticket jobs less headache and all of my contracts come with half down and the balance due upon completion.
> 
> My business model would never work with SG or several others. We are in the process of dropping AMS due to their policies.
> 
> I am against packaging jobs. Any client that wants to pay a flat fee for services than pay based on what they see in pictures is eventually going to screw you. We just got paid for 8cyds on a 50cyd trash out because the pics didn't justify the invoice. I am filing a dispute etc. but this is it for me. I'm done doin work this way. I am bidding things up front and getting an agreement in writing before I proceed with any initial services or large work orders. I've had it with payin my guys when they do the work then getting screwed by the nationals. This month alone I have lost $2,800.00 in invoices because either they don't see it in the pics or they changed the rules and made it part of the package.


I refuse all package jobs. I feel the same either bid and invoice each item or I am not doing the job.


----------



## BamaPPC

Cleanupman said:


> Scuttlebutt has it Contractors are leaving SGP in droves????
> Would be nice to see folks finally wake up and start telling these asinine companies...
> This is what I need....and quit accepting...this is what we pay...
> 
> You're a business owner not an employee...start acting like a business owner.
> 
> I will ask everyone the same question I use in my negotiating with these nitwit company desk jockey's....
> 
> Why are you asking me to assist in keeping your contractual obligations when I was never included in the negotiation process....
> 
> Seriously...ask yourself that question...
> It is not my obligation nor is it yours to help them keep their financial commitments when you are not included in the process...


I saw an article over on foreclosurepedia on this, but I haven't bought a subscription. Anybody have any more info on the who, what and why??


----------



## MNanny

BamaPPC said:


> No, I wouldn't call it love. But, I do like the over $80K I paid myself last year. And, the fact that I was able to pay 9 employees a decent wage as well.
> 
> And it all came from a company I do not love and sometimes can't even stand. This is my ringtone for SG when they call - http://www.cellsea.com/ringtone/detail/RT4b07a39ce65db
> 
> Don't get mad - get paid!


I don't know if you are an LLC or what, but one thing about $80k for the self-employed... $80k is like $10Ok+ on salary. Love those deductions!


----------

